# Going on Student Visa



## premin78 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello there,
I'm goint to auckland on a student visa to study PG Diploma in Business Administration. I'm travelling along with my 9 year old son and wife.
My query is about the education for my child. I have been told that education in NZ is free and there will be no fee for my child. Is that true and if not what is the fee structure normally. Also I want to know when I get to work part time what kind of salary can I expect and how much is normally enough to caver all the expenses like the rent, electricity, grocery, travelling expense and other such fixed expenses.
Please help and le me know so that i come prepared for everything.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

As I understand it, if you study a subject leading to a qualification on skills shortage, you don't have to pay international fees for your child, otherwise you have to pay local fees. Regardless, your child will require their own student visa.


----------



## premin78 (Dec 8, 2010)

G-Mo said:


> As I understand it, if you study a subject leading to a qualification on skills shortage, you don't have to pay international fees for your child, otherwise you have to pay local fees. Regardless, your child will require their own student visa.


Thank you so much for replying. But can u let me know if this particular course ( Post Graduate Diploma In Business Administration) is the kind of qualification that is relevant to the skilled shortage list. Also I have seperately applied for a student visa for my son also and he'll be accomplanying me.
Also can u help in knowing the expenses related to the everyday neccesities and how much is enough and the salary i can expect during the part time work during my stay.


----------

